#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  >  Hollywood  Monster 製作

## hosun

直接轉載網址啦。

http://www.theatlantic.com/technolog...atures/274845/

----------


## 阿翔

好高科技？！o口O
因為討厭英文所以我沒有很認真的看完文字，可是光是圖片就驚到了，
種種的利害種種的無敵啊，果然Hollywood就是不同凡響……
很好歹那些裝備的重量，尤其是有翅膀的那些，會重死人的吧……

----------


## hosun

我找一下，很久前還有製作特輯可以。

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCJE0bj5rV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNjrsHm1kCU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsFbP...e=results_main

----------


## hosun

多分享一段短片。連肌肉服也有啊!!

http://youtu.be/CRkVVBT1w-c

----------

